# J.K. Rowling's Announcement



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jun 23, 2011)

YouTube - &#x202a;JKRowlingAnnounces&#39;s Channel&#x202c;&rlm;

Anyone else going to watch it? It's at 14 minutes as of typing this. It's about Pottermore, which will supposedly be a game of some sort.


----------



## brutalwizard (Jun 23, 2011)

dragonblade629 said:


> YouTube - &#x202a;JKRowlingAnnounces&#39;s Channel&#x202c;&rlm;
> 
> Anyone else going to watch it? It's at 14 minutes as of typing this. It's about Pottermore, which will supposedly be a game of some sort.



yeah pottermore an interactive book online?

sounds like some sort of gypsy trick to get me to buy MORE POTTER


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jun 23, 2011)

It's going to be completely free, though.

I wouldn't really have a problem with buying another Harry Potter book.


----------



## Goatchrist (Jun 23, 2011)

Hmm.. innovativ, let's see what's the result.

I actually would not mind another story in the HP-world, but maybe a new character? Maybe not in Hogwarts? Maybe in Durmstrang?^^ I would appreciate that.


----------



## MABGuitar (Jun 23, 2011)

I for one always wanted more Harry Potter, may this be a gimmick to get more money or not I shall not care!


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jun 23, 2011)

Goatchrist said:


> I actually would not mind another story in the HP-world, but maybe a new character? Maybe not in Hogwarts? Maybe in Durmstrang?^^ I would appreciate that.



That would be epic. 

I think it'd be cool if there was an MMORPG set in the Harry Potter universe, but one that isn't a WoW clone. Maybe the opurtunity to create characters in Hogwarts as well as Durmstrang and Beauxbaton.Turbine is supposedly working on a console MMO with Warner Brothers, but that's just a rumour based on the fact that they're working on a project with each other.


----------



## Skyblue (Jun 23, 2011)

I wouldn't mind another JK Rowling book, but the problem is how would you create something while relating to the 7 existing ones. I mean, I most definitely don't want an 8th Harry Potter book. So is she was to write another book, but focusing on a different character, or even a different school- would she go back to the past, and write it as it happens at the same timeline with the existing Potter books? or in the future, where the 7th has ended? (Worst... Ending... Ever...  ) or maybe even in the past?
If there will be another book, that is not an 8th Potter book (as in, same focus on the same characters), I'll be interested. 

I did hear that the Pottermore thingy is a Social-Network kind of thing, so I'm not really keen on it.


----------



## Waelstrum (Jun 23, 2011)

My brother had the idea that they could make a game that is somewhat like Star Wars Battlefront, or the LOTR equivalent, but it's auras (sp) against death eaters fighting some of the battles that are mentioned in passing, but not specifically show (including the original Voldemort uprising).


----------



## nojyeloot (Jun 23, 2011)

_Clearly_ her publishers have put her under the Imperio charm


----------



## jymellis (Jun 23, 2011)

that is soooo awesome! i personally want a novel dedicated to serious black's times in azkaban \m/


i dont understand following the owl though?


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jun 23, 2011)

jymellis said:


> that is soooo awesome! i personally want a novel dedicated to serious black's times in azkaban \m/
> 
> 
> i dont understand following the owl though?



If you click on it, it brings you to the placeholder for Pottermore.

Pottermore: Register your interest


----------



## jymellis (Jun 23, 2011)

fuck yeah! thanx! im gonna wait for my wife to get home so she can do it


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jun 23, 2011)

It seems, if I'm reading this right, that the first one million people who register on July 31st will get in early. If so, it is awesome to be on the North American east coast, since midnight in the UK(I assume that's when it will be released) is 7:00 PM here. 

http://blogs.wsj.com/speakeasy/2011/06/23/j-k-rowling-announces-online-project-pottermore/



jymellis said:


> fuck yeah! thanx! im gonna wait for my wife to get home so she can do it



It doesn't have anything on it yet. I don't get the register your interest part.


----------



## jymellis (Jun 23, 2011)

thats cool! thanx for the info! i already talked to my wife and she cant wait to get home just to see that 4 minute vid! she won advanced screening tickets to the last most recent movie. the radio station gave her this AWESOME harry potter movie ticket. but when her and my son went. they took the ticket and ripped it when they let them in  i wanted to keep it. i have pics of it but its not the same. did i mention they where throwing shirts out and my son caught the MOST wicked black voldermort shirt \m/


----------



## JamesM (Jun 23, 2011)

I don't care who you are, how old you are or where you come from.

Harry Potter is fucking good.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jun 24, 2011)

Harry Potter Pictures, Images and Graphics

There's four screenshots on the site above.

The Pottermore now has a signup to get notified when you can sign up.


----------



## jymellis (Jun 24, 2011)

dragonblade629 said:


> " signup to get notified when you can sign up".


----------



## Infinite Recursion (Jun 24, 2011)

The Armada said:


> I don't care who you are, how old you are or where you come from.
> 
> Harry Potter is fucking good.


Nah, not really. It somehow managed to gay up wizards (the second coolest fantasyish thing, just below Vikings). I will admit that I really enjoyed the first four when I was younger, but after that the series derailed into a cesspool of bad writing, flat characters, and cliched plot.


----------



## flint757 (Jun 24, 2011)

I finished the series to satisfy my obsessive behavior. I couldn't leave it unfinished even though its true they stopped being nearly as good. I think the movies were starting to influence her writing towards the end which IMO is a writing no no.


----------



## Ryan-ZenGtr- (Jun 24, 2011)

I don't know about you guys but that movie scared the "£$* out of me (1st film, 1st 5 minutes). I tried to watch it but it was too vicious for me!

1> Family goes to a stone ring. Is teleported to another dimension.
Pretty scary...

2> Visit an olympic games setup

3> go for beers

4> return to find EVERYONE IS DEAD, slaughtered by demonic minions, immolation on a genocidal scale.

Too much carnage for me! My imagination is better off without that level of destruction, thank you.

Is it aimed at kids?


----------



## BrainArt (Jun 25, 2011)

The Armada said:


> I don't care who you are, how old you are or where you come from.
> 
> Harry Potter is fucking good.



My sister and her podcast (the Remembrall live for those wondering) friends would agree.

As would I.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jul 30, 2011)

56 min and Pottermore is opened to the first million members. I hope I'm one of them.

EDIT-So many people have tried to put in last minute emails that the website is down!


----------



## jaredowty (Jul 31, 2011)

The Armada said:


> I don't care who you are, how old you are or where you come from.
> 
> Harry Potter is fucking good.



Wish I could agree. From the time I was nine when the first book came out, I've _wanted_ to like Harry Potter so bad. It just never clicked with me. Wheel of Time, on the other hand...actual, like, good writing (first few books, anyway).


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Aug 2, 2011)

I got into Pottermore! My login is ErisedDawn23, because it is picked for you.


----------



## jymellis (Aug 2, 2011)

dragonblade629 said:


> I got into Pottermore! My login is ErisedDawn23, because it is picked for you.


 
and what is it like?


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Aug 2, 2011)

jymellis said:


> and what is it like?



They aren't going to let people in for a few weeks, at least until the Magical Quill thing ends.


----------



## Supermanglide (Aug 14, 2011)

I wouldn't critically possess a problems with buying an additional Harry Potter book


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 14, 2011)

Best part abou a harry pottr book is thwne its over ad i dont havew to rea d the wrest!


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Aug 16, 2011)

Stealthtastic said:


> Best part abou a harry pottr book is thwne its over ad i dont havew to rea d the wrest!


----------



## theo (Aug 17, 2011)

I missed out on pottermore registration.. damn


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Sep 7, 2011)

I got in!

Reading all the new information that JK has made is so awesome, even though I've only read a bit.


----------



## theo (Sep 7, 2011)

copy and paste here please


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Sep 7, 2011)

Spoiler



Harry's aunt and uncle met at work. Petunia Evans, forever embittered by the fact that her parents seemed to value her witch sister more than they valued her, left Cokeworth forever to pursue a typing course in London. This led to an office job, where she met the extremely unmagical, opinionated and materialistic Vernon Dursley. Large and neckless, this junior executive seemed a model of manliness to young Petunia. He not only returned her romantic interest, but was deliciously normal. He had a perfectly correct car, and wanted to do completely ordinary things, and by the time he had taken her on a series of dull dates, during which he talked mainly about himself and his predictable ideas on the world, Petunia was dreaming of the moment when he would place a ring on her finger.
When, in due course, Vernon Dursley proposed marriage, very correctly, on one knee in his mother's sitting room, Petunia accepted at once. The one fly in her delicious ointment was the fear of what her new fiancé would make of her sister, who was now in her final year at Hogwarts School of Witchcraft and Wizardry. Vernon was apt to despise even people who wore brown shoes with black suits; what he would make of a young woman who spent most of her time wearing long robes and casting spells, Petunia could hardly bear to think.
She confessed the truth during a tear-stained date, in Vernon's dark car as they sat overlooking the chip shop where Vernon had just bought them a post-cinema snack. Vernon, as Petunia had expected, was deeply shocked; however, he told Petunia solemnly that he would never hold it against her that she had a freak for a sister, and Petunia threw herself upon him in such violent gratitude that he dropped his battered sausage.
The first meeting between Lily, her boyfriend James Potter, and the engaged couple, went badly, and the relationship nose-dived from there. James was amused by Vernon, and made the mistake of showing it. Vernon tried to patronise James, asking what car he drove. James described his racing broom. Vernon supposed out loud that wizards had to live on unemployment benefit. James explained about Gringotts, and the fortune his parents had saved there, in solid gold. Vernon could not tell whether he was being made fun of or not, and grew angry. The evening ended with Vernon and Petunia storming out of the restaurant, while Lily burst into tears and James (a little ashamed of himself) promised to make things up with Vernon at the earliest opportunity.
This never happened. Petunia did not want Lily as a bridesmaid, because she was tired of being overshadowed; Lily was hurt. Vernon refused to speak to James at the reception, but described him, within James' earshot, as 'some kind of amateur magician'. Once married, Petunia grew ever more like Vernon. She loved their neat square house at number four, Privet Drive. She was secure, now, from objects that behaved strangely, from teapots that suddenly piped tunes as she passed, or long conversations about things she did not understand, with names like 'Quidditch' and 'Transfiguration'. She and Vernon chose not to attend Lily and James' wedding. The very last piece of correspondence she received from Lily and James was the announcement of Harry's birth, and after one contemptuous look, Petunia threw it in the bin.
Even though Petunia was raised alongside a witch, she is remarkably ignorant about magic. She and Vernon share a confused idea that they will somehow be able to squash the magic out of Harry, and in an attempt to throw off the letters that arrive from Hogwarts on Harry's eleventh birthday, she and Vernon fall back on the old superstition that witches cannot cross water. As she had frequently seen Lily jump streams and run across stepping stones in their childhood, she ought not to have been surprised when Hagrid had no difficulty making his way over the stormy sea to the hut on the rock.




I'll give you a little taste, it's the back story for Vernon and Petunia Dursley. It's a pretty good read.


----------



## theo (Sep 7, 2011)

WOOOOOO! keep going please


----------

